# make your own silicone wraps



## nccreations01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey has anybody tried making thier own silicone wraps for mugs, shot glasses, and stuff like that. I saw bulk silicone material online and was thinking of making my own it would be cheaper than buying them.


----------



## jimmym38834 (May 27, 2008)

Did you ever make any mug wraps


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

nccreations01 said:


> Hey has anybody tried making thier own silicone wraps for mugs, shot glasses, and stuff like that. I saw bulk silicone material online and was thinking of making my own it would be cheaper than buying them.


Can you share the supplier? I've seen quite a few videos where foreign production just tapes on the wrap without the fancy locks and metal pieces. I'm interested.


----------

